# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Quiet on the Set/ Huffpo

## NYCFred

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jane-l...=entertainment


Jane's a neighbor at the beach.

----------


## JEK

Funny stuff! Along with the tape she forgot to mention the 18 wheelers that take up a dozen parking spots.

----------


## amyb

While filming SABRINA in Glen Cove/Locust Valley I popped in to the tailor to have slacks shortened. I emerged from the fitting room and could not leave the store as they were shooting.

 Ahh, seeing Harrison Ford zipping hither thither and yon in a sweet red Ferrari!

----------


## NYCFred

Jane's husband is the guy that had the Seder in a private room @ MSG before a Bruce concert. Pretty funny. Made the show, too.


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/07/ny...rden.html?_r=0

----------

